# new on the block



## yama102106 (Feb 11, 2009)

i'm applying for medical marijuana now.... i was just wondering what the limits were with growing it. i know that the law changed not to long ago but i was wondering if someone could fill me in on the down low.


----------



## kasgrow (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome,
check out norml.org
You can search by state. In California the laws are different by county and city in some cases.


----------



## Vegs (Feb 14, 2009)

Up to 6 plants in CO.


----------

